# 2019 f250 tailgate backup camera



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I just finished installing my v box in my new f 250. When I removed the tailgate I lost my backup camera. Does anyone know if there is a aftermarket camera that I could mount on my vbox and would plug into my Ford camera harness?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Probably not unless you get a Ford camera.

This guy put a wireless one on:

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/backup-camera-on-salter.164111/


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

seville009 said:


> Probably not unless you get a Ford camera.
> 
> This guy put a wireless one on:
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/backup-camera-on-salter.164111/


I like that camera but I would rather utilize the ford dash screen so as not to have to mount a monitor on the dash.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I’ve never looked at a tailgate camera up close - can you take the camera out of your tailgate for the winter and temporarily mount it on the spreader?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Does Ford offer a camera for box delete trucks? I know GM has a camera kit for factory box deletes or for trucks that get a utility box installed. 

Might want to check your dealer's parts counter and see what they can come up with?

Or another thought, get a second factory camera and hook it up and install it to the salter. You could test fit the one from your tailgate to see if the wiring is long enough and will work.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Newdude said:


> Does Ford offer a camera for box delete trucks? I know GM has a camera kit for factory box deletes or for trucks that get a utility box installed.
> 
> Might want to check your dealer's parts counter and see what they can come up with?
> 
> Or another thought, get a second factory camera and hook it up and install it to the salter. You could test fit the one from your tailgate to see if the wiring is long enough and will work.


I called my local dealer. To purchase the tailgate camera and cable would cost about $400 but how I would mount it to the spreader is the question. I'm going to take a look at my tailgate tomorrow and see what I can come up with. The only other option would be buying a new third brake light with the camera but it may not see over the spreader. I've never had a back up camera on a truck until I bought this one but it could handy for not just backing up but to see how good the Salter is spreading too.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

dlcs said:


> I just finished installing my v box in my new f 250. When I removed the tailgate I lost my backup camera. Does anyone know if there is a aftermarket camera that I could mount on my vbox and would plug into my Ford camera harness?


I looked and looked and I found the great camera for my 2019 super duty and it is to good to be true. https://camera-source.com/ Sells camera to use for your super duty all you have to do is plug it in to your factory camera wire connection when you take tailgate off and it works off your trucks vehicle dash camera just like a factory camera works they also have an heated camera also. You will love it also is minutes to install also . Go to https://camera-source.com/
Snowandiceman
Bob


----------

